# מדריך למשתמש - מקום לאירוע



## ronitvas (5/2/13)

מדריך למשתמש - מקום לאירוע
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
למען הדורות הבאים - השרשור הזה נועד לכל אלה שכבר עברו את תהליך בחירת המקום והם יכולים לתת לנו טיפים, הארות והערות.
נשמח אם תצרפו אתרים, קישורים, דפי אקסל, רשימות, כתבות, קבצים וכל מה שיוכל לעזור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








שאלות שיש לשאול כשמגיעים לגן אירועים





האם יש דברים חשובים שהייתם ממליצים להכניס לחוזה





האם יש הדגשים מיוחדים לחתונה בגן





האם יש הדגשים מיוחדים לחתונה באולם





האם יש דברים שצריך לשים אליהם לב לפני חתימת החוזה ובמעמד החתימה - דברים שהצטערתם שלא בדקתם קודם.

*השרשור יכנס לרשימת ההודעות הנבחרות*


----------



## RegiKo (5/2/13)

יש לי יש לי יש לי!!!! 
שאלות שיש לשאול כשמגיעים לגן אירועים: האם יש רשיון עסק והיתרי בניה? האם יש שעת סגירה לאירוע ואם כן אז האם יש אופציה לתוספת תשלום על שעות נוספות? לאלו שאוהבות עשן/בועות סבון/זיקוקים, האם מותר? האם המקום מחייב שימוש בספקים שלו? האם יש גנרטור חירום?האם יש דברים חשובים שהייתם ממליצים להכניס לחוזה: שעת סגירת האירוע ועלות של שעות נוספות. מה כולל המחיר, כלומר אם זה עיצוב אז איזה עיצוב בדיוק (חופה/שולחנות/כיסאות...), באירוע עם בופה - עד איזו שעה יש עמדות אוכל.
האם יש הדגשים מיוחדים לחתונה בגן: האם יש אופציה לקירוי במקרה שם גשם, ולהיפך במקרה שם חום האם יש במקום אפשרות לקרר? לשים לב האם יש לחות גבוהה במקום. לבדוק שעקבים דקים לא נתקעים ברצפת הדק. להסתכל שאין בעיית חרקים במקום.
האם יש הדגשים מיוחדים לחתונה באולם: אנחנו מראש ידענו שאנחנו רוצים גן אבל גם העפנו מבט בכמה אולמות והיה משהו שנתקלתי בו שממש הפריע לי - נכנסנו לראות את האולם בזמן שהתקיימה קבלת פנים בחו והיה ריח מאוד חזק של ערק, כנראה שהם "מפלשים" איתו את הכלים שאינן בעיה עם זה כל עוד לא מגזימים בכמויות...
האם יש דברים שצריך לשים אליהם לב לפני חתימת החוזה ובמעמד החתימה - דברים שהצטערתם שלא בדקתם קודם: אנחנו גילינו שהמקום לא מספק מעטפות להזמנות (משום מה הייתי בטוחה שכל המקומות מספקים, אבל גיליתי שיש עוד הרבה שלא), בסך הכל זה לא כל כך נורא לפי דעתי.

בסופו של דבר לנו היה הכי חשוב ההרגשה האישית שלנו עם מי שאחראי על האירוע שלנו, המקום שבו סגרנו נתן לנו הרגשה מצויינת מההתחלה ותחושה שאנחנו יכולים לסמוך עליהם בעיניים עצומות...


----------



## enigma80 (5/2/13)

מוסיפה -  *שאלות שיש לשאול כשמגיעים לגן אירועים/אולם*:
מחיר מנה - האם כולל מע"מ, שירות מלצרים, הגברה ותאורה, מקרנים, האם כולל בר תוצרת חוץ.
עיצוב - האם מקבלים איזשהו עיצוב בסיסי, מה זה כולל, מה היא העלות של עיצוב נוסף.
רזרבה- האם התשלום לפתיחת רזרבה הוא לפי מנה או לפי שולחן.
מלצרים - כמה אנשים משרת כל מלצר, מה עלות של תוספת מלצר.
חניה באזור ת"א - לוודא האם כולל ומה העלות של כל חניה.
מהם תנאי התשלום.
האם יש נגישות לנכים.
האם יש גנראטור לשעת חירום.
במידה והמקום כולל גן, לברר מתי עשו או מחדשים הדברה במקום.

*האם יש דברים חשובים שהייתם ממליצים להכניס לחוזה*:
דחיית אירוע - מכל סיבה שהיא, לרבות מצב בטחוני.
ילדים - מהו מחיר מנה של ילדים, מעל איזה גיל הם מתומחרים
מקדמה - לציין בחוזה את הסכום שהועבר לאולם בעבור המקדמה ואת פרטי התשלום. כמו כן במידה וניתן תשלום דחוי לציין זאת גם כן.

תמיד טוב לשים לב ל,
שירותים - להיכנס ולבדוק שהם נקיים ונעימים ושיש מנקה לכל אורך האירוע.


----------



## Raspail (5/2/13)

והשנקל שלי 





 לשים לב לתנאי ביטול. הם שונים מאד בכל אולם והפערים גדולים!
במקום אחד שחשבנו לסגור בו, רצו על ביטול של 30 יום לפני האירוע תשלום של 75% מסך האירוע (!) ו-7 ימים לפני תשלום מלא. לדעתי זה מטורף! בגן שסגרנו בו עד 48 שעות לפני האירוע זה 50% ורק אז זה תשלום מלא... שזה הרבה יותר סביר.





 לשים לב שיש סעיף של כח עליון ולבקש להרחיב אותו לעוד כל מיני דברים שיכולים להשתבש (לא עלינו)! לא כל האולמות גמישים, אבל זה חשוב.






 בגנים התחזוקה לפעמים רעועה, בגלל תנאי מזג אוויר ובגלל שהגן לרוב לא פעיל בחורף, או לפחות חלקים נרחבים ממנו. לכן צריך להקפיד יותר על תיקון פגמים ודברים מוזנחים ולקבוע זמנים סבירים לביצוע התיקונים (הייתי פעם בחתונה שבדיוק יום לפני צבעו את הדק של הקבלת פנים. הסירחון והמחנק של הצבע היו נוראיים וכמובן שכולם ברחו משם! ממש חבל!).






 לבדוק כמה עמדות מזנון יש (שלא יהיו תורים)





 האם המחיר כולל עמדת אספרסו





 האם ניתן לקבל הנחה דרך האולם לליל כלולות (במידה ויש מלונות סמוכים זה מקובל)





 כמה מלצרים יש





 אם זה מתחם משולב כדאי לוודא שלא נערכים שני אירועים במקביל – נניח בגן ובאולם (בהנחה שלדבר יש השפעה למשל על חנייה/שירותים כמו שיצא לי לראות במקום מסויים) 


בטח אזכר בעוד דברים אח"כ


----------



## shira3121 (5/2/13)

כמה משלי 
ספירת אנשים- שמעתי וקראתי פה על מקרים שבהם האולם עשה בעיות של רזרבות כאשר דובר על הושבה שמית כלומר שדרשו להתחייב על מס' מנות כמספר הפתקים או על התעקשות של האולם לספור לפי שולחנות ולא לפי אנשים אז חשוב לשים לב לזה.
טעימות- להכניס מס' מנות שיוציאו לטעימות + התחייבות שאם הזוג רוצה לטעום מנה מסויימת ידאגו להזמין אותו ליום שבו תהיה המנה הזו.

את השאר כבר כתבו אז אני אוותר


----------



## Amazing18 (5/2/13)

שרשור חשוב חשוב חשוב!!! 





מלחמה אינה (!!!!) כוח עליון.
הפסיקה הישראלית מאד מסתייגת מההגדרה, בשנות ה-70 בית המשפט פסק כי מלחמה אינה מהווה כוח עליון משום שמדינת ישראל הינה מדינה המוקפת אוייבים ועל כן יש על הצדדים לחוזה לקחת בחשבון כי עלולה לפרוץ מלחמה.
במלחמת לבנון השניה, בשנת 2005, בית המשפט פסק כי לא ניתן לומר שמלחמה היא מאורע צפוי ועל כן יש לראות במלחמה ככוח עליון.
בשל המחלוקת הפסיקתית, כדאי מאד לציין ליד המילה "כוח עליון" - "לרבות מלחמה". ברור לנו שמדובר באנשים שעומדים מאחורי המילה "ספק" והם יבינו את המצב בכל זאת - כפי שקרה בדרום, אך זה טיפ קטן לכל הספקים שמפנים את גבם. 






גנרטור - עד 15 שניות הפעלה, לא להתפשר על זה ולבדוק שכתוב גנרטור - שלא תהיה פדיחה.






שעת סיום - לבדוק האם יש תשלום על כל שעה נוספת מעבר, זה חשוב מאוד!






אם כתבת בדף אחד "מה סגרתם" והחוזה הוא סטנדרטי - יש להוסיף בחוזה את המלל כי החוזה תקף בצירוף נספח א ומסתמך על פיו, שלא תהיה פדיחה אח"כ או סתם בלבול מיותר.






אם מישהי מעוניינת בזיקוקים באולם - לדעתי היום זה אסור על פי חוק להפעיל זיקוקים באולם, ולכן יש לבדוק שהם לא מנסים להשליך את האשמה על הזוג באם יקרה משהו. 






פתיחת רזרבות - רק באישור בן משפחה שימונה לכך מראש






רזרבות - להתווכח על 20%, לא לוותר על זה, אם זה אולם זה פחות קריטי - אם זה קייטרינג זה מאוד חשוב!


----------



## simplicity83 (5/2/13)

מוסיפה את הדבר הכי חשוב שהכנסנו לחוזה 





בראש ובראשונה אני כותבת את הסעיף שהיה לנו הכי חשוב להכניס, ואני חושבת שהוא קריטי - 
למקומות שיש להם רשיון זמני (וכל הנגזרות למיניהן) , על אחת כמה וכמה למקומות שאין להם רשיון, אבל גם למקומות עם רשיון - כי לא פעם מקומות נסגרים בגלל סכסוכי כספים וכו'. 

הכנסנו סעיף שהמשמעות שלו היא שבמידה והמקום נסגר (מסיבה לכשהיא לרבות כוח עליון , מלחמות, אובדן רשיון וכו' פירטנו עוד אופציות) 
עליהם למצוא לנו מקום חלופי שתערך בו החתונה באותם סטנדרטים, באותו יום ותקופה של השנה ובאותה סקאלת מחירים, ובתנאי שהמקום יהיה מוסכם עלינו.
והוספנו גם סעיף שאומר שאם לא הצלחנו להגיע להסכמה על מקום ואירוע חלופי, הם צריכים לפצות אותנו בסכום שווה ערך למקדמה שכבר שולמה לכל אחד ואחד מהספקים שהוזמנו לחתונה (בנוסף להחזרת כל התשלומים ששולמו מן הסתם)

ככה כיסינו את עצמנו מהבחינה שאם חס וחלילה המקום פושט את הרגל או שהם מאבדים את הרשיון וסוגרים אותם (וגם מהסיבות הסטנדרטיות יותר של כוח עליון שבד"כ מפורטות, לרבות מלחמה ומוות של קרוב מדרגה ראשונה או שנייה) , אנחנו לא צריכים לחפש ברגע האחרון את מה שפנוי ולא נצטרך לאבד מקדמות ששולמו לכל מיני ספקים שאולי לא פנויים בתאריך החלופי שימצא.
היה לנו חשוב להבהיר שהמקום החלופי יהיה בהסכמה שלנו, ושיהיה באותה רמה, ובאותו זמן מבחינת יום ועונה (פלוס מינוס) וכו' כדי שלא נצטרך להתפשר על כלום. 

כמובן שהכל היה ליתר בטחון, ובהגזמה, כי למקום יש רשיון זמני שמתחדש כל עונה. עצם זה שהם הסכימו הראתה לנו שאנחנו יכולים להיות רגועים ושגם אם חס וחלילה משהו לא קשור יקרה, יש לנו שם אנשים טובים שיעזרו לנו. 

דברים נוספים שעוד לא כתבו - 





 כשמדובר בגן אירועים - להקפיד מאוד על ריסוס בבוקר החתונה.





 מבחינת גנרטורים - לא רק לוודא שיש כאלו, אלא גם להכניס לחוזה את המהירות שבה הם מופעלים בשעת צורך ואת העובדה שהם מכסים את כ-ל שטח הגן, החל מהמקומות המרכזיים ביותר וכלה במאחורי הקלעים - במטבח וכו'.


----------



## Mitmit101 (5/2/13)

את באמת מאמינה שימצאו לך מקום חלופי? 
זה אחלה להכניס לחוזה השאלה מה ריאלי.

לפני כמה זמן נסגר מקום באבן יהודה שכחתי את השם
כל מי ששילם מקדמה הלך לו הכסף קפוט..

אני לא הייתי מתחתנת במקום בלי אישור נקודה.


----------



## simplicity83 (5/2/13)

קודם כל כבר התחתנתי, 
במקום שיש לו רשיון שמתעדכן כל כמה שנים. 

כל אחד עושה את השיקולים שלו. 
אנחנו לא אהבנו שום מקום שיש לו רשיון קבוע, לכן העדפנו להתחתן במקום מוכר וידוע עם נסיון של המון שנים, שמקבל את הרשיון כל פעם מחדש. 
כשסגרנו חוזה כבר היה לו רשיון למשך כל התקופה שלפני ואחרי החתונה. 
דרך אגב, גם למקום עם רשיון קבוע אפשר לשלול את הרשיון.. היו דברים מעולם. בגלל הפרות של תקנות משטרה, מכבי אש, איכות הסביבה (ווליום), תברואה וכו' וכו'. 

העדפנו להכניס את הסעיף הנ"ל בחוזה כדי להיות מכוסים, לפחות מבחינה משפטית, גם אם חס וחלילה משהו יקרה. 
ועצם העובדה שהם הסכימו בלי שום בעיה להכניס את זה לחוזה וגם על סמך יתר ההתנהלות מולם - כן, אין לי ספק שבשעת הצורך היה לי מענה לבעיה. 
אולי לא הייתי מקבלת מקום חלופי מושלם, בדיוק כמו המקום שרציתי להתחתן בו, אבל זה כבר משהו.. 

הדוגמא שאת נתת היא לא רלוונטית, כי לא מדובר על אובדן רשיון אלא על פשיטת רגל. ברגע שיש פשיטת רגל לעסק,אין מה לעשות - הם למעשה מכריזים שאין להם כסף לעמוד בהתחייבויות שלהם. במצב כזה יש נושים עיקריים (למשל בנקים, חברות שחייבים להם כסף וכו') ומן הסתם שהם יקבלו כל סכום כסף שקיים, בעוד שהכסף של הזוגות כנראה באמת ילך לפח, או לפחות יקח המון המון שנים עד שהם יראו מזה משהו..  (בעלי במשרד עו"ד שמתעסק בדיוק בדברים האלה)
זה לא המצב כשמקום מאבד את הרשיון הזמני או הקבוע שלו.


----------



## Bobbachka (5/2/13)

עוד, עוד, עוד... 
מקווה שאני לא חוזרת על דברים שכבר נאמרו לפני...

כמה מנקים יש באולם? איפה הם נמצאים לאורך הערב? (לי היה חשוב שיהיה מנקה קבועה בשירותים ועוד אחת מסתובבת).

מהו יחס המלצרים לאורחים?

מהו יחס הברמנים לאורחים?

חישוב מנות לילדים (מאיזה גיל)

מנות לצמחונים, גלאט וכד'- האם כרוך המחיר נוסף

עלות מנות עבור ספקים- מחשיבים/ לא מחשיבים


ועוד שאלות שאולי רלוונטיות לשלב מאוחר יותר, אבל שווה לברר:

חדר חתן כלה- האם הוא נשאר פתוח לאורך החתונה? מי סוגר? אצל מי נמצא המפתח?

הכספת? איפה היא עומדת, מי שומר עליה, ואם היא זזה- לאן ומתי?


----------



## guybu (6/2/13)

המלצה 
הי,
ראיתי לא מזמן המלצה על אתר המרכז את האולמות והמחירים


----------

